# Ohio River Catfishing Video



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a trip to Cincinnati last week...we had a blast...the Blues were biting good.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Dale is the man! I have been fishing with him for 3 years now. Always shows us a good time and always puts us on good fish ! Dale is all about the health of this sport. Glad you guys had fun


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Is it a guided fishing trip?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Dale is probably the most knowledgeable guide on that portion of the Ohio river. He is a super nice guy, and is 100% for the conservation of big cats. Always good to see him at the catfish summits.


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Dale is probably the most knowledgeable guide on that portion of the Ohio river. He is a super nice guy, and is 100% for the conservation of big cats. Always good to see him at the catfish summits.


 Do You Have His Contact Info?


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

http://www.fishohioriver.com/#2656
There ya go


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

There's a link to his website at the end of the vid...and also in the description...


----------

